# Best Prestige Class for Druid? Opinions?



## Farrigan (Jul 25, 2004)

Many of the prestige classes I see are geared for High Intelligence, or with other pre-reqs. like concentration or alchemy.  

For High powered Prestige classes (a class you'd chose over say 18th level druid) what would you say is the best? Why?


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 25, 2004)

With the understanding that my Druid is a half orc, very agressive druid whose main purpose in life is hunting down aberrations, I like both the Warshaper and Natures Warrior. Of course giving up spells, caster level, and animal companion advancement for 10 levels is painful, as is giving up 5 levels worth of wildshaping abilities. I haven't found any PrC worth a darn that allows you to keep spells and caster level IMO.

Chris


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2004)

Druid is a class, that is great without any PrC.

Shifter is very good, but you lose spellcasting.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Urbanmech (Jul 26, 2004)

3.5 is woefully lacking in Druid PrC's.  Complete Warrior gives you Natures Warrior and Warshaper, both good at enhancing the druids combat abilities but you loose out on spells and animal companion advancement.  Complete Divine is almost worse.  There isn't a single PrC in there that says this was made for druids.  Except for the Blighter but that has NPC written all over it.

Don't dispair though, as Thanee said the Druid really is the total package.  Amazing abilities stacked on to full spell casting progression (spontaneous SNA is quite wicked) and good hit die and 2 good saves.  Where the cleric player looks around after the first few levels wondering what they can do to spice up their lives, the druid player is just waiting for what they get next level.


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmmm, perhaps there is more work to be done. I know we had no problem creating five prestige classes for our forthcoming _Guardians of the Underhalls_  sourcebook. Of course, the sheer difference between surface druids and deep druids made that exceptionally easy. As I read over the rest of the forums though its appearing that there may be more than a little good information in there for those who play surface druids.

Prestige Classes from _Guardians of the Underhalls_ 

*Dark Walker * - A malevolent druid who turns from the art of wildshaping to embrace the darkness that pervades his native caverns. Sneak attacks and darkness related abilities, as well as continued spells (but not caster level for companions)

*Deep River Tracker * - A druid in tune with the vast rivers and seas of water deep beneath the surface. Continued spells and caster level for companions compliment this perfect underwater combatant.

*Shifting Guardian * - The supreme advocate of the wildshape, this druid forgoes his tune with nature to master the art of the shapeshift. Massive shifting focus with spells every 3rd level. No caster level for companions.

*Sporemaster * - This druid takes his love of fungi to the next level in an attempt to become one with it.  Nasty offensive and defensive capabilities (such as DR/edged) are coupled with continued access to spells but no wildshaping or animal companion levels.

*Underearth Stalker* - This druid stalks the underearth, restoring balance at his leisure with a combination of rogue abilities and unique combat abilities. While access to animal companion advancement and spells are delayed (every other level), they do allow the stalker to continue his relationship with nature.

Well, thats quick and off the cuff, but I think you get the idea. I love the druid class myself, having played many a druid (including a shapeshifting planar druid) in my day. Maybe I'll see what I can compile and add to this fall and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Teneb (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll have to echo the fact the druid PrCs are few and far between.  Right now I'm playing a druid in a low-magic game.  Arcane magic is tainted, and because of that our group doesn't have any sort of worthwhile arcane caster (the bard doesn't count, no offense Linder).  I find myself being the primary artillery piece, which I don't mind.  I just wish there were some interesting PrCs that would help to focus my character and make things more interesting.  

Ursa (my druid) is very earth-centric, being a dwarf and all.  There was an earth mastery type PrC in Complete Warrior that looked kind of interesting and fit my theme, but would have required me to give up too much spellcasting.  Argh.


----------



## TwilightWhisper (Jul 26, 2004)

Underdark Vermin Keeper is cool.  It's in the FR Underdark book.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 26, 2004)

That SporeMaster sounds intersting.   For the most part I tend not to prestige Druids, but if you have a good theme, you might look for one.


----------

